# 2560x1080, 34 Zoll, 21:9



## extremeDsgn (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem der Monitore? 

LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 34", Format: 21:9, Auflösung: 2560x1080 (UW-UXGA), Form: gerade Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für Office kann ich mir einen 21:9er schon gut vorstellen. Jedoch stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich fürs Gaming, falls mir 21:9 doch komisch rüberkommt, den Bildschirm so einstellen kann, dass ich genau in der Mitte ein Bild habe als wäre ein 1080p Bildschirm vor mir? Halt links und rechts der Bildausgabe dann schwarz. 

Wie sieht es mit 60 vs 75Hz aus?
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen İPS und AH-İPS?

Betrieben wird mit einem i7-6700k, R9 390 Nitro.

Werde wenn überhaupt von einem Dell U2414H wechseln.


----------



## Mr-Snickers (14. Juni 2017)

Hey,

also ich habe ein 21:9 Monitor, allerdings in der größe 29 Zoll. Die Auflösung beträgt ebenfalls 2560x1080.
Fürs Gaming werde ich mir auf jedenfall kein 16:9 Monitor mehr holen. Das breite Bild ist ein Absoluter Zugewinn an Spielerlebnis.
Ob du es ebenfalls so empfindest weiß man nicht.

Dieser ist bei mir an einer GTX 1060 angeschlossen, was ausreichend ist wegen der Auflösung bzw. Bildwiderholungsfrequenz.
Was ich intressant finden würde ist ein 21:9 Monitor mit 144Hz und G-Sync, ist für mich aber nicht bezahlbar.

Wenn du so einem Monitor ein FullHD Bild zuspielst sind links und recht schwarze Balken, was ich auch in kauf nehmen muss,
da ich auch noch eine XBOX One angeschlossen habe.

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Saguya (14. Juni 2017)

Also was besseres in 21:9 zu zocken, gibt es eig. nicht. Kann mir eig. nichts mehr anderes vorstellen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## extremeDsgn (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo und erstmal vielen Dank euch beiden. İn den meisten Spielen kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es ein höheres Spielerlebnis bringt allerdings bin ich speziell bei CSGO skeptisch, ob es doch nicht ein wenig die Konzentration stört.

Eigentlich sehen 1080p bei einem 27 Zöller ja nicht mehr wirklich scharf aus wenn man direkt davor steht, wie sieht es bei dem 34 Zöller dann aus mit 2560x1080? İch sitze ca. 80cm entfernt vom Monitor. Eine höhere Auflösung möchte ich nicht, da ich einen so hohen Bedarf an Hardware und Gaming nicht habe, weil ich beim Gaming nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen 1080p/1440p erkenne. 4K sind dagegen für mich noch zu teuer und nicht wirklich gewünscht, da ich mit 1080p absolut zufrieden bin.

Bezüglich meiner Frage mit der Auflösung. Wenn ich also im Spiel 1920x1080 anwähle, wird das Bild automatisch in der Mitte des Monitors ausgegeben mit den schwarzen Balken an den Seiten, ohne dass das Bild gestreckt wird?


----------



## HisN (14. Juni 2017)

Jeder 21:9 kann natürlich auch 16:9 darstellen, genau so wie jeder 16:9 auich 21:9 darstellen kann.
Du musst nur im Graka-Treiber die Skalierung verbieten.

Ich mach das gerne andersrum, auf meinem 16:9 in 21:9 zocken, und dafür in Office die vollen 1000 Pixel mehr Höhe haben. Deshalb verstehe ich einen 21:9 für Office nicht wirklich. Die meisten Dokumente, mit denen wir arbeiten, sind doch eher hoch als breit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## extremeDsgn (14. Juni 2017)

Danke, habe übersehen, dass Mr-Snickers die Frage schon beantwortet hatte.

Jetzt bräuchte ich noch eine konkrete Empfehlung für einen Monitor. So viel Auswahl gibt es ja nicht.

@Hisn ja aber ich arbeite öfters mit 1-2 PDFs und dem Internetbrowser einer Software. Für mich wäre es schon von Vorteil wenn ich dann alle drei auf einen Blick sehen kann.


----------



## silent-freak (14. Juni 2017)

bei 34'' würde ich auf 3.440 x 1.440 gehen. Den Monitor hast Du doch längere Zeit, jedenfalls länger als die Graka.


----------



## extremeDsgn (14. Juni 2017)

silent-freak schrieb:


> bei 34'' würde ich auf 3.440 x 1.440 gehen. Den Monitor hast Du doch längere Zeit, jedenfalls länger als die Graka.



Das Problem ist, dass ich dann eine neue GPU brauche. Für Office sollte meine GPU zwar kein Problem darstellen, aber aufs flüssige Gaming will ich nicht verzichten. Meine GPU war damals eine Ausnahme (340€), zukünftig werde ich nicht über ~250€ bei GPUs gehen, weil mir wie gesagt 1080p reichen. Nur 21:9 reizt mich doch sehr.


----------



## HisN (14. Juni 2017)

Is ja nicht so als könntest Du einen UHD Monitor nicht in 3440x1440 (nativ oder interpoliert) betreiben, bei Games die viel Graka-Leistung brauchen und in UHD oder 3820x1648 (21:9) bei Games die weniger Graka Leistung brauchen.

Am Ende ist es immer User vs Regler im Game. Egal in welcher Auflösung.
Bildqualität kostet nun mal FPS


----------



## extremeDsgn (14. Juni 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Is ja nicht so als könntest Du einen UHD Monitor nicht in 3440x1440 (nativ oder interpoliert) betreiben, bei Games die viel Graka-Leistung brauchen und in UHD oder 3820x1648 (21:9) bei Games die weniger Graka Leistung brauchen.
> 
> Am Ende ist es immer User vs Regler im Game. Egal in welcher Auflösung.
> Bildqualität kostet nun mal FPS



Moment da habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht. İch muss mich ins Thema mit nativ/Interpolation etc. wohl einlesen bzgl. gebrauchter GPU Leistung.


----------



## HisN (14. Juni 2017)

Deine Graka kann VSR. Du könntest also jetzt schon an Deiner Graka ausprobieren wo Du landest.


----------



## extremeDsgn (14. Juni 2017)

İch habe jetzt über VSR gelesen. Danke für den Tipp. Meine R9 390 kann 2560x1440, max. 3200x1800 ausgeben. 3840x2160, 3440x1440 (für 21:9) ist nicht möglich. 21:9 und 4K Support für VSR gibt es nicht für meine Karte, was auch eigentlich aufgrund der Leistung der GPU zumindest bei dem 4K Support, aber nicht beim 21:9 verständlich ist. Wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin, werde ich rumprobieren.


----------

